# Youtube Videos gehen nicht mehr



## jensi251 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
wollte gerade bei YT vorbeischauen.
Dann habe ich ein Video angeklickt aber es bleibt schwarz. Diese Zeile zum starten, pausieren und Vorspulen fehlt komplett. Auch andere Videos gehen nicht.
Vor 2h ging aber alles noch.

Woran könnte das liegen? habe Firefox 3.6.17 und win 7 64bit HP


Danke im Voraus


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Aktualisier mal deinen Flash Player.


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2011)

Wie Golden Mic schon sagte aktualisier dein Flash Player oder versuch es mit einem anderen Browser.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Pc übrigens einfach mal neu gestartet?


----------



## jensi251 (8. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Pc übrigens einfach mal neu gestartet?


 schon 5 mal.


----------



## jensi251 (8. Juni 2011)

Das ganze sieht übrigens so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (8. Juni 2011)

Deinstalier einfach mal deinen Adobe Flash Player und instalier die neueste Version neu und Starte den Browser neu.


----------



## jensi251 (8. Juni 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Deinstalier einfach mal deinen Adobe Flash Player und instalier die neueste Version neu und Starte den Browser neu.


 
das habe ich schon gemacht. hat nichts geholfen.
Aber der IE geht. Den will ich aber nicht benutzen.


----------



## Abufaso (8. Juni 2011)

Probiers mal mit FF4!


----------



## jensi251 (8. Juni 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit FF4!


 

habe ich jetzt gerade vor deiner Antwort gemacht und es funktioniert wieder.
Trotzdem ein Danke an dich und an die anderen natürlich auch.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Genau, update mal dein FF.


----------



## jensi251 (8. Juni 2011)

Geht doch nun alles mit FF4.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

Na dann passts doch.
Viel Spaß noch


----------



## jensi251 (8. Juni 2011)

Danke


----------

